# Just bought the hamster heaven cage for my hamster :)



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm very impressed, and so is she by the looks of it its huuuuuuuuuuge  easy to set up, just dreading cleaning it lol, anyone else have this cage? what do you think about yours? do they stand the test of time??


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I haven't got one of them but really want one!! I have a Freddy 2 which is kinda like that one, same shelf and stuff like that. I find the ladder a pain because it so wide, but that might just be cos mine is a rat cage. Where did you get that from?

Char
xxx


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

I got it from pets at home today, very big loads of room, the ladders are very narrow but only fit on one side of the platform, there is loads of floor space and loads of room for nik naks to keep her busy  i love it, cant believe how brilliant cages have gotten since i last owned a hamster. i take on retired rodents from my college but they supply the cage, so have never really looked into it until recently


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm always tempted to buy one in [email protected] but I really wouldn't wanna pay £80 odd quid!

Char
xxx


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I'm always tempted to buy one in [email protected] but I really wouldn't wanna pay £80 odd quid!
> 
> Char
> xxx


argh, yes it was £77 lol, but i came into some money so decided to spend it on a new pad for hammy and an upgraded hutch for my rabbit larry, the dog got treated to  my sister also got some inheritence and thinks im crazy for spending it on this, she went london with her fella lol x


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

LOL i'd spend it on hamsters rather than going away!!!

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

CharleyRogan said:


> LOL i'd spend it on hamsters rather than going away!!!
> 
> Char
> xxx


haha!! Me too! Congrats on the new cage!!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

That's a beautiful cage but aren't they expensive. I was looking at one of those for our syrian but couldn't justify spending that much on a hamster cage, I think they are way overpriced when you look at the guinea pig cages you can get for the same price.


----------



## nickylowe40 (Apr 13, 2009)

ebay is good, but i think preloved it better. Prices don't seem as high.

Love the cage, its fab! xx


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

It's a fab cage although overpriced


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Seems like a great cage. I considered getting one for all 3 of my hammies, but we don't have the space 

ebay is a great place to look for them though. Because of their size, a lot of people won't post, so if you are near them, you can usually get it cheap because a lot of people wouldn;t bid!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

lucky lucky you!!!! some poohead keeps bidding on the hh i want of ebay *whines* why cant i have it for 99p. life is unfair


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> lucky lucky you!!!! some poohead keeps bidding on the hh i want of ebay *whines* why cant i have it for 99p. life is unfair


How awful that some "poohead" also wants a hamster heaven!! hahahaha!! Foxxy...you crack me up lol x


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

i know!!!!!! dont they know who i am!!!! *diva fit*
hahaa you shouldnt have shown me the link!!! i blame you!


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> i know!!!!!! dont they know who i am!!!! *diva fit*
> hahaa you shouldnt have shown me the link!!! i blame you!


oh yeah...it's alllll my fault!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

im glad you are admitting to it  hahahhahahahaaaa


----------



## starthedog (May 4, 2009)

Hi!

Yep i don't but my friend has he says it is amazing and is not too much of a pain to clean says it takes about 45 minutes, i have seen it in my local pet store often!


----------



## Bear977 (Feb 19, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> *i know!!!!!! dont they know who i am!!!! *diva fit**
> hahaa you shouldnt have shown me the link!!! i blame you!


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I think people should have more respect and sell them near to me!! I mean Rhyl... thats ages away! LOL

Char
xxx


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Aww I wish I had a hamster heaven!! You must have a very happy hamster


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

They are brilliant cages.... 
I have one..
I also have a huge Freddy 2 cage and a Cambridge for my hams...
I love them but it's a bit of a pain to clean tbh... Well the tubes are anyway...

I have mine on Nero 2 stands (the freddy base is the same size as the ham heaven) 
The stands come in very handy!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow! What a great hammy cage


----------

